# No Software Updates



## bigroccrek (Dec 16, 2018)

I have not received a software update since June 10 2021. Anyone else no longer getting software updates? 2018 Model 3 AWD


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

bigroccrek said:


> I have not received a software update since June 10 2021. Anyone else no longer getting software updates? 2018 Model 3 AWD


I just installed 12.25.7 tonight. This is the first update for my 2018 P3D since late May. Probably the longest dry spell of my ownership.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Don't worry about it. Although I got an update a few days ago, prior to that the last one I got was also June 10. You're probably next up in line.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

The next really big updates is coming soon

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...21-24-latest-2021-24.18303/page-2#post-314877


----------

